
DNA could store all of the world's data in one room - skosuri
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2017/03/dna-could-store-all-worlds-data-one-room
======
dekhn
Still waiting for a practical reason to use this tech, given the high cost,
lack of experience, and relatively accessible conventional storage devices.

~~~
skosuri
Sure, there aren't many practical uses right now given the cost besides some
niche ideas, but...

1\. High cost and lack of experience are not reasons to not work on the
technology. For example, quantum holography or other experimental storage
ideas are also extremely expensive. Doesn't mean we shouldn't push research in
the area.

2\. We are reaching limits on how effectively we can continue to increase
densities on conventional storage. It might not be this decade, but it's
coming. This is why people are working on many different experimental
technologies.

